
1961: First CS Thesis in France, defended by Miss Créhange - guenam
https://dev.to/mcampourcy/the-first-french-computer-science-thesis-author-was-a-woman-but-nobody-knows-ho7
======
guenam
Another « hidden figure » of Computer Science. Her Wikipedia page was deleted
on a technicality of Wikipedia’s. Let’s keep women in the kitchen, even on
Wikipedia!

